# Tham khảo 5 mẫu gương trang điểm cao cấp cho căn hộ hiện đại



## thuypham (28/6/18)

*Những mẫu gương trang điểm dưới đây vừa là món đồ trang trí nội thất sang trọng bên cạnh chức năng để soi gương trang điểm.*

Gương trang điểm được xem là vật dụng không thể thiếu của mọi gia đình, không chỉ là món đồ có giá trị sử dụng, các mẫu gương trang điểm hiện nay còn được nhiều người lựa chọn như một món đồ nội thất có công dụng trang trí nhờ đặc điểm khuyếch đại ánh sang trong phòng, tiết kiệm không gian và đem lại cảm giác tiện nghi, thư thái cho gia chủ. Dưới đây là 5 mẫu gương trang điểm cao cấp cho căn hộ hiện đại bạn nhất định không thể bỏ qua nếu muốn tìm mua gương trang điểm cho căn hộ gia đình mình :

*1. Gương dây da đèn LED*

*

*​
Gương để bàn trang điểm là một vật dụng tiện ích vừa phục vụ cho người dùng lại kiêm luôn chức năng trang trí, trang hoàng cho căn phòng của bạn có những đặc điểm cá tính riêng, sang trọng và tiện nghi. Gương nghệ thuật Dantalux đưa ra nhiều mẫu gương trang trí cho bàn phấn, gương dây da đèn led là một trong gương đẹp cho vị trí này .Gương có nhiều  kích thước 60cm,50cm,40cm . Gương được treo bởi móc định vị chắc chắn và lắp đặt thật dễ dàng. Gương dây da đèn led làm từ gương bỉ chống ố mốc và có độ sắc nét cao,cốt gỗ bọc da chắc chắn . Việc cung cấp đủ ánh sáng sẽ khiến việc trang điểm trở lên dễ dàng hơn. Không chỉ phục vụ việc trang điểm , soi gương trong điều kiện đủ ánh sáng cũng có ích cho bạn.

*2. Gương bàn trang điểm dây da*

*

*​
Một chiếc gương để bàn trang điểm đẹp sẽ khiến cho cả căn phòng bừng sáng, mở rộng không gian và đem lại sự thoải mái, cảm giác dễ chịu khi bước vào căn nhà. Chiếc gương bàn trang điểm dây da được thiết kế với những đường nét đơn giản nhưng tinh xảo toát lên vẻ đẹp vừa hiện đại lại vừa tinh tế vừa giúp tiết kiệm không gian bàn trang điểm lại có thể thay thế những món đồ trang trí làm nổi bật phần tường nhà đơn điệu. Chất liệu dây da cao cấp chắc chắn chịu lực và bền bỉ theo thời gian, chịu được thay đổi của thời tiết không bị ẩm mốc, biến chất.

*3. Gương trang trí nghệ thuật Phale*

*

*​
Gương trang điểm không chỉ giới hạn trong những đường tròn đơn điệu mà còn được các nghệ nhân Navado cách điệu thành công với mẫu gương trang trí nghệ thuật phale, những chi tiết trên chiếc gương trang điểm được tạo thành từ những mảnh ghép nhỏ vô cùng khéo léo tạo nên đường nét tinh xảo, nghệ thuật đem lại tính thẩm mỹ cao cho mọi không gian nội thất gia đình, khách sạn. Sản phẩm được làm từ chất liệu gương Bỉ nhập khẩu. Độ sáng, sâu rất cao, đồng thời chống mốc, ố vàng trong quá trình sử dụng. Đây chính là lựa chọn thông thái trong những căn phòng sinh hoạt vừa là vật dụng để sử dụng đồng thời còn có tác dụng hỗ trợ khuyếch đại ánh sáng trong phòng và như món đồ nội thất trang trí treo tường.

*4. Gương trang trí phòng khách Hebes*

*

*​
Gương trang trí phòng khách Hebes được chính tay các nghệ nhân của navado tự tay  thiết kế và chế tác, với xuất xứ tại Việt Nam. Tùy theo yêu cầu của bạn mà công sẽ chế tác theo các thông số mà bạn đưa ra để phù hợp với căn phòng, ngôi nhà của bạn.Có thể kích thước dài hơn hay ngắn hơn tùy theo bức tường độ rộng của từng nhà,hay cũng kiểu dáng tương tự hoặc đọc đáo hơn.Gương Hebes mang ý nghĩa trước hết là lòng trung thành chung thủy sâu sắc, sự kiên định đấy cũng chính là biểu thị cho sức mạnh, uy quyền, sự ấm áp và cả sự kiêu kỳ và mãnh liệt của gia chủ.

*5. Gương trang trí phòng khách Mystery*
Gương trang trí phòng khách Mystery được các nghệ nhân mài bằng tay  gương ghép với nhau ,sản phẩm gương trang trí này một ekip làm việc suốt 5 ngày để cho ra những sản phẩm gương đẹp và tinh xảo đến vậy.Gương nghệ thuật Dantalux ngày càng hoàn thiện đẹp và tính chất thẩm mỹ cao. Sản phẩm phôi gương bỉ được nhập khẩu từ indonesia.

Hi vọng những mẫu gương trang trí nổi bật trên đây sẽ giúp người dùng có nhiều lựa chọn hơn để trang hoàng cho căn nhà thêm tiện nghi và đẹp mắt hơn.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

